# How do you acess your music?



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I was wondering what format other forum members use to access music (mp3, cd, vinyl etc) Whats bought this question about I hear you cry :laugh: Well in 2008 I received an Ipod touch for Christmas and I duly converted my cd's to ITunes and purchased a few albums from them. The other day I noticed I hadn't listened to an album for years, I had in fact resorted to just listening to individual songs on youtube through my Ipod, a sad state of affairs :sadwalk: Determined to rectify this I decided to buy a CD/ Radio combo, I duly bought an Evoke CD 4 and couldn't be happier. I now have the joy of music back and the joy of having albums (on CD) with their corresponding artwork and booklets to look through, without the hassle of having to fire up the computer to access my music! So how do you good people access your favourite music?

A picture of the lovely looking (in my eyes) and compact Evoke CD 4









__
https://flic.kr/p/HBBNrp


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mainly radio but I do have some well quite a few mp3 albums floating around the cloud which I can access from my laptop and phone and when I play them they come through a wireless speaker I have .

I hear that vinyl is making a big comeback now that would be good to get back into , did a few years as a dj in a club in my youth and learnt with vinyl


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I hear that vinyl is making a big comeback now that would be good to get back into , did a few years as a dj in a club in my youth and learnt with vinyl


 I did a tiny amount of dj'ing once upon a time, trance mainly, but have always preferred listening to music and clubbing. *sigh* I miss my clubbing days, the dry ice, glow bands around your arms and getting said arms into the air when the dj dropped a particularly 'phat' tune *sigh* I always wanted to be a crasher kid lol but never got to Gatecrasher


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have an Onkyo 5.1 home entertainment receiver connected to my computer. I have both HDMI and optical connections hooked up. I also have an Internet radio connected to the receiver with analogue cables. The Onkyo has an FM coax rod aerial and AM loop on it as well. So basically world/oyster situation. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Funnily enough! I just (well 2 or 3 weeks ago anyway!)

"retrieved" my "hi-fi" from the shed! It cost me over £500 in about 1992ish.......A lot of money then! I also dug out my old vinyl, and am currently listening to old L.P.S. and C.D.s........on my old Sony!!

I know Im old,........but I remember when my daughter was younger.....maybe 7 or so (she is now 20!) and I showed her an "album"...she said thats a big C.D. dad!!!?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

graham1981 said:


> I did a tiny amount of dj'ing once upon a time, trance mainly, but have always preferred listening to music and clubbing. *sigh* I miss my clubbing days, the dry ice, glow bands around your arms and getting said arms into the air when the dj dropped a particularly 'phat' tune *sigh* I always wanted to be a crasher kid lol but never got to Gatecrasher


 




Later,
William


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tend to have most on my phone. Some from ITunes where I uploaded my CDs but also quite a bit from Amazon Prime. Use the phone in the car especially when I need satnav as the voice instrucions onle seem to work when playing music from the phone rather than when the radio is on.

At home i link the phone to a Bose speaker that I bought for use with the IPod.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mostly the radio on my TV through the BOSE set but I convert lots of YouTube videos to MP3 and use an old Sony phone with a Walkman app and a small Bluetooth speaker.

A bit low tech but it does a job.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hah - what better way than with a nice Swiss clockwork-powered gramophone! Bought this about a month ago and have never looked back...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got music recorded on a whole variety of different media. Shellac, vinyl, cassette, MiniDisc, CD and the ubiquitous MP3.

I resisted MP3's for a long time as there's something impersonal about them. They're just computer files that can be played at the click of a mouse button and don't have the tactile quality you get from playing a vinyl record for example. I miss thumbing through the albums in second-hand record shops on a rainy Saturday afternoon and finding an absolute gem that you've been searching for for years. But the convenience of being able to download a whole MP3 album minutes after hearing a track on the radio, for example, is difficult to ignore so I've finally succumbed.

These days I listen mainly to MP3's that are stored centrally on my NAS box so I can access them from any device on the network and play them either through my PC speakers (Audioengine A2) or either of a couple of bluetooth speakers I have (Bose Soundlink Mini and Jam Splash). I also bought a Harmon Kardon bluetooth receiver which I attached to my main, old school, hi-fi's Tuner input, so now I can use a tablet PC to send music from the NAS to the receiver and play MP3's or Internet radio through my hi-fi 

I spend a lot of time listening to Internet radio using "App Radio".

Stations in my favourites are:

BBC Radio 3
BBC Radio 6 (Cerys Matthews (on now) is always entertaining)
Classic FM UK
Flower Power Radio
Folkradio
Jazz FM
Kerrang
Linn CLassical
Linn Radio
Planet Rock UK
Radio Rastafari
Radio X
RauteMusik 12 - Punks
Real Punk Radio
Smooth Jazz
Wyldwood Radio

Oh, and when driving, I'll always have something a bit weird playing on the car CD player. Currently it's "Where the Girls Are Vol 1". Only another eight volumes to go )


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Mainly CDs and Classic FM & BBC Radio 3.

Also, this place is cool :yes: ... http://www.classicandjazz.net/


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Spotify :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

dapper said:


> Mainly CDs and Classic FM & BBC Radio 3.
> 
> Also, this place is cool :yes: ... http://www.classicandjazz.net/


 Thanks for that. Added to Favourites :thumbsup:

I forgot to mention Radio Schizoid, which wont be everybody's cup of tea I'm sure, and also Blues Train Net Mix FM.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention that my receiver has Blutoot as well. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

I now seem to use Spotify a lot more in the car (via my phone) and at home its mainly Youtube music videos. I used to have lots of CD's, Cassettes and Mini-Discs. They have all but disappered now.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mtysox said:


> I now seem to use Spotify a lot more in the car (via my phone) and at home its mainly Youtube music videos. I used to have lots of CD's, Cassettes and Mini-Discs. They have all but disappered now.


 I have a fair sized box of CDs that I never play, I end up on YouTube as well. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Mostly radio on the PC at work, Planet Rock 8 hours a day unless some prat interrupts me and wants me to work.

CD in the car

U Tube on the PC at home or my own playlists from the HD

Kev


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

In my younger days, I used to love reggae (still do) - I remember using all my dinner money from school to save up for CD's from Greensleeves or import CD's to my mates house so my dad wouldn't find out! Now I can listen to the same music anywhere in the house, car on when out and about. It just seems so much more convenient.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I still play cassettes in the car, honest. And I've still got this from 1988.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I travel on a motorbike so it's MP3 for me all the way, sometimes radio in the house.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Normally use my ipod linked to my BOSE Sounding Mini Bluetooth speaker in the house, garden and garage. Use a memory stick with my iTunes library on it when I'm in the car as it links to the multimedia system.


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> I still play cassettes in the car, honest. And I've still got this from 1988.


 We actually have a working 8-track player and loads of good music to play with it. We can get used 8-track tapes around here for about ten cents a piece.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Well I'm really enjoying using a CD payer again, just about to slap on Bryan Adams So Far So Good Album. I'm now on the hunt for a cheap CD of English Classical music (I think it's Orchestral I like but not sure as I don't know anything about the classical genre, what I like has no singing in it I know that much! :laugh: )


----------



## BAU Watches (Jul 2, 2016)

Spotify, accessed from a lot of devices, mobile phone, smart tv, etc.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Sony Giga Juke. Plus a lot of searching out new stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

As in my "hifi help" thread I am doing the vinyl thing and loving every second of it.

I have around 10 charity shops that I visit weekly to rummage through their vinyl crates. I am pretty focused on 80's pop singles and classic albums from the 70's and 80's(Blondie, Eagles, Meatloaf, The Police) and also getting into film soundtrack albums.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

All types and methods for me. Vinyl, tape, CD for physical.medium. Ipod, Bose Soundock, Separates system, Harmon Kardon system for files and Amazon, Itunes and Spotify for online. As you might guess music is quite important to me.


----------

